

Silicon Valley’s star designers push aside programmer nerds - andrewheins
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/tech-news/silicon-valleys-star-designers-push-aside-programmer-nerds/article2401506/singlepage/#articlecontent

======
rbanffy
I would advise not to push too hard or one may have to learn how to program,
secure, manage and scale...

------
twiceaday
Certainly quacks like a bubble.

~~~
sek
Yeah, sounds totally like 2000.

